# The (not so) silent majority - Happy with TiVo



## The TiVo Dude (Jun 9, 2004)

As we all typically post when we have an issue - and say nothing when everything works, I thought it might be worthwhile to say "I'm happy with TiVo."

In fact, *very* happy.

I just replaced 3 cable cards (in Premieres) with Minis. That will save me $45/month in outlet and cable card fees. WIN!

Plus I can sell the lifetime Premiere boxes for less than the cost of the lifetime Minis. WIN!

PLUS, I now get a single "Now Playing" list and a single Season Pass and a single To Do list. WIN!

So, better TV experience, money in my pocket and lower monthly cable bills.

...and I haven't even touched streaming and portability.

Anybody else really glad they have TiVo?


----------



## Irishb (Dec 11, 2013)

Overall I really like my Roamio and Mini combo. I have not enjoyed a Tivo DVR this much since my old DirecTV Tivo. IMHO - Tivo has a hit with the Roamio. It does most everything right. I just wish that the Mini supported the ability to watch Amazon downloads from the Roamio. I know there is a work around, but native support would be nice.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Best TiVo ever!


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, so I am going to rain on your little parade a little here. I used to love Tivo until the Roamio's came out. It was better then the cable company's DVR and more cost savings. This all changed for me when the ugly Tivo Roamino laided an egg. At first, I was super excited that Tivo had finally came out with an integrated streamer and a faster processor to speed up the menus, then I quickly realized how much of a dud this new DVR was.

I started having transfer problems from room to room using the MRV feature then I had problems just transferring programs to another DVR (Not streaming). I still can't get either of the Tivo Streams to work or for that matter to even setup correctly. When you call Tivo support they yank you around like its all your fault. I have never gotten a straight answer from Tivo as to why my stuff doesn't work. I hate that I paid so much money for both of my units only to call support and be told it's your network and in reality some of the issues were on Tivo's side and they use a cop out story to get you off the phone. I have gone as far as reformatting my Tivo's just to prove to them the issue was on their side.

Tivo is the only device on my network that still refuses to work properly when everything else works fine. I will go even one step further and say that the old Premiers and the first generation Stream worked great on my network until the Roamio's came out then all hell broke loose.

Now some of you may have not experience any problems with your Tivo's so good for you and I hope it stays that way for you. If you ever do start to experience the same problems that some of us have experience then you will start to understand the frustration we have for so many months.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

mburnno said:


> OK, so I am going to rain on your little parade a little here. I used to love Tivo until the Roamio's came out. It was better then the cable company's DVR and more cost savings. This all changed for me when the ugly Tivo Roamino laided an egg. At first, I was super excited that Tivo had finally came out with an integrated streamer and a faster processor to speed up the menus, then I quickly realized how much of a dud this new DVR was.
> 
> I started having transfer problems from room to room using the MRV feature then I had problems just transferring programs to another DVR (Not streaming). I still can't get either of the Tivo Streams to work or for that matter to even setup correctly. When you call Tivo support they yank you around like its all your fault. I have never gotten a straight answer from Tivo as to why my stuff doesn't work. I hate that I paid so much money for both of my units only to call support and be told it's your network and in reality some of the issues were on Tivo's side and they use a cop out story to get you off the phone. I have gone as far as reformatting my Tivo's just to prove to them the issue was on their side.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input over the last 4+ months on this forum, but I really don't know why you waste your time. I went back and looked at some of your older posts. I'm a network engineer. I would say most likely that your network is FUBAR despite you insisting that your Premieres work fine. I would get a new high quality router and verify that all of your CAT-5 runs can in fact flow gigabit reliably using two laptops to validate. Networking is very complicated and you can't just assume that because all other devices work fine, that there isn't something fundamentally set wrong in your network hardware or software wise that conflicts with the Roamios.

If your two Roamios really are that bad, just sell them and get Tivo HDs. They go for $300 with lifetime on eBay. It really is that simple. No sense in being an abused spouse for 4+ months. At some point you have to walk away.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Very happy customer here. I talk about my TiVo all the time with friends/family. Roamio Pro with 6 Minis. Routinely do out-of-home streaming and in-home streaming without problems. Love every minute with my TiVo.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

mburnno said:


> OK, so I am going to rain on your little parade a little here. I used to love Tivo until the Roamio's came out. It was better then the cable company's DVR and more cost savings. This all changed for me when the ugly Tivo Roamino laided an egg. At first, I was super excited that Tivo had finally came out with an integrated streamer and a faster processor to speed up the menus, then I quickly realized how much of a dud this new DVR was.
> 
> I started having transfer problems from room to room using the MRV feature then I had problems just transferring programs to another DVR (Not streaming). I still can't get either of the Tivo Streams to work or for that matter to even setup correctly. When you call Tivo support they yank you around like its all your fault. I have never gotten a straight answer from Tivo as to why my stuff doesn't work. I hate that I paid so much money for both of my units only to call support and be told it's your network and in reality some of the issues were on Tivo's side and they use a cop out story to get you off the phone. I have gone as far as reformatting my Tivo's just to prove to them the issue was on their side.
> 
> ...


I agree. Between the C133,V53 & V58 error messages,wifi connectivity issues,the Streaming OOH failures , i can't say for the amount of money paid for lifetime and the unit that I'm very impressed.

My Tivo premiere works pretty much flawlessly and has for years.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know if I'm happy with Roamio, it's still in the box until the hard drive comes today. 

But I was happy with our Series 1's from 8/2000-11/2006 and I have been happy with our Series 3's from 11/2006-present. 

I'm slightly unhappy about having to pay a new lifetime fee, though.  But we sure got our moneys worth out of the $199 x 2 paid in 2000 and then again in 2006 when the offered the special deal to transfer them to S3's for $199.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The TiVo Dude said:


> As we all typically post when we have an issue - and say nothing when everything works, I thought it might be worthwhile to say "I'm happy with TiVo."
> 
> In fact, *very* happy. .............


So do you enjoy walking through hospitals telling all the patients that most of the world isn't sick?  (Just kidding.)


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dahacker said:


> I appreciate your input over the last 4+ months on this forum, but I really don't know why you waste your time. I went back and looked at some of your older posts. I'm a network engineer. I would say most likely that your network is FUBAR despite you insisting that your Premieres work fine. I would get a new high quality router and verify that all of your CAT-5 runs can in fact flow gigabit reliably using two laptops to validate. Networking is very complicated and you can't just assume that because all other devices work fine, that there isn't something fundamentally set wrong in your network hardware or software wise that conflicts with the Roamios.
> 
> If your two Roamios really are that bad, just sell them and get Tivo HDs. They go for $300 with lifetime on eBay. It really is that simple. No sense in being an abused spouse for 4+ months. At some point you have to walk away.


So as a network engineer you should know that I use a Cisco 1921 router ( you can't get much better quality then that) an Apple Airport extreme and D-link gigabit switch. All cables are gigabit connections (Cat 6) so I think your input is flawed a little. I have a Cisco CCNA and (use it everyday) so I think I know what I am doing here. What qualifies you as a network engineer but furthermore you should know that each network can be different.

I waste my time because I want people to realize that Tivo is not all pure bliss. I don't think it's fair that Tivo blames the end user as it being their fault when in fact some of the blame goes to them for having a somewhat inconsistent product that doesn't work half the time for *some people*.

Yep that rights, I have become an abuse spouse for 4+ months. That is what I do or it could be I want to hold Tivo accountable for their actions and let everybody know it. As I have said before, this is not Tivo's first DVR and I do realize they will have some duds but don't blame the user as if it is their fault. Now I realize that Tivo management is not going to come to this thread and change their company strategy but if I can let other users know who are having problems that it might not be them at all but actually Tivo.

Why is it that when a user has a problem the company will point the finger at the user and say it's your problem. When the shoe is on the other foot and it's the companies problem they don't want to admit to it and they look the other way. There is no excuse for Tivo not to have found a lot of these problems before shipping this product. What ever happen to beta testing first? I do realize that some bugs will get through but come on, why do I have to pay $1000 for two units to pay beta tester for them? If Tivo wants to buy my boxes from me then fine I will sell the Roamio's back to them but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I would actually welcome a call from someone at Tivo who can actually help me to solve my problem then just read a script back to me.

Anybody who has ever called Tivo knows the routine. When all else fails, oops it's your problem we can't help you.

So what, I am vocal about what I believe in, so are the countless other Tivo FAN BOYS. I just happen not to be one. If you don't want to hear me then don't listen. If you really did look at my past post then you would realize that not all of them are slamming the door on Tivo so you couldn't of looked that hard!


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

mburnno said:


> So as a network engineer you should know that I use a Cisco 1921 router ( you can't get much better quality then that) an Apple Airport extreme and D-link gigabit switch. All cables are gigabit connections (Cat 6) so I think your input is flawed a little. I have a Cisco CCNA and (use it everyday) so I think I know what I am doing here. What qualifies you as a network engineer but furthermore you should know that each network can be different.
> 
> I waste my time because I want people to realize that Tivo is not all pure bliss. I don't think it's fair that Tivo blames the end user as it being their fault when in fact some of the blame goes to them for having a somewhat inconsistent product that doesn't work half the time for *some people*.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Sounds like it would be easy for you to ditch your network equipment and try something else. Your network obviously isn't working with Tivo Roamio in your current configuration. Why don't you give full MoCA a try or bring your expensive router down to something in the $100 range and let us know your findings? At least try and move forward and get a network configuration like the rest of us where everything works fine.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

All the Tivo fanboys here just mimic the same line that Tivo gives you on the phone . 

Repeat after me " it must be your network " bwak
Like a parrot ! Bwak , it must be your network , bwak .


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dahacker said:


> Awesome. Sounds like it would be easy for you to ditch your network equipment and try something else. Your network obviously isn't working with Tivo Roamio in your current configuration. Why don't you give full MoCA a try or bring your expensive router down to something in the $100 range and let us know your findings? At least try and move forward and get a network configuration like the rest of us where everything works fine.


Yep, I will hop right on that "DA Hacker". While I am at it, I will re-design the Tivo that actually works. We can re-brand the company and call it "it just works"


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmypowder said:


> All the Tivo fanboys here just mimic the same line that Tivo gives you on the phone .
> 
> Repeat after me " it must be your network " bwak
> Like a parrot ! Bwak , it must be your network , bwak .


you should be prepared to get flamed by "dahacker" because he is a network engineer and your network must be wrong. Did I mention he was a network engineer? Yes, I know I am being an ass.


----------



## AAinCal (Dec 21, 2013)

One week in and I'm thrilled with my Roamio. I had an initial hiccup with wifi connectivity, but at least this once it really was just my network (router needed replacing). Another few hours was spent trying to get all six streams working, which ended up just requiring a hard reset of everything including my tuning adapter. Since last weekend, not a single glitch. No restarts, no problems streaming to iPad or iPhone, no problems with Netflix or Youtube. The user experience is much better than it ever was with my Premiere and reminds me somewhat of my long retired HD, just with more functionality and a nicer interface. Dumb luck? Maybe. I have my fingers crossed that it will continue.

And while I'm fanboying a bit about TiVo/Roamio, let me take a moment to do the same in regard to the TWC CableCard team. Two calls, two competent representatives, instant service both times: almost makes me nostalgic for the TWC I've known and despised all these years.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm a fanboy...and it's even more pronounced now that I have a Roamio.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Roamio Pro + 2 Mini's + Slide Pro
With our cable provider and home network, this combination has performed exceptionally well.

We are new to TiVo. Their products continue to work as advertised for us. I don't know if that makes me a fanboy. Frankly, I couldn't care less if anyone thinks that.

We bought the Pro and Mini's based on what they could do when we purchased them. If we get more out of them, that's icing on the cake.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

We've had our TiVo equipment (Roamio Plus and two Minis) for about three months and are very happy. I'm embarrassed to say we've had all six tuners recording something a few times. 

I was eager to have more than the two tuners our Comcast STB offered. And from reading the Xfinity support forums I was nervous about trying their new X1 system.

Not being familiar with MoCA, I set everything up on our Ethernet network. Everything has been working fine, no complaints. Even out-of-home streaming.

Only glitch was the first day -- our two Minis would not finish the guided setup. A call to TiVo tech support got a vague "we'll push out software in the next 3 to 5 days" and "a reboot might help." Rebooted the Roamio, then the two Minis -- and the guided setup finished normally.

Monthly expenses are down a bit, and I now have HD in both the kitchen and bedroom, and we can watch live TV or recordings in the kitchen and bedroom -- features we did not have with the old Comcast equipment. We're happy.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

mburnno said:


> you should be prepared to get flamed by "dahacker" because he is a network engineer and your network must be wrong. Did I mention he was a network engineer? Yes, I know I am being an ass.


I really don't take anything on the Internet personally, and I'm sure if we met in real life we would have a beer and laugh over the last 13 years of Tivo ups and downs. Just trying to help. Sorry if you take it otherwise.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dahacker said:


> I really don't take anything on the Internet personally, and I'm sure if we met in real life we would have a beer and laugh over the last 13 years of Tivo ups and downs. Just trying to help. Sorry if you take it otherwise.


Listen man, at the end of the day I take nothing personal. I do not know anybody personally in these forums and if Tivo closed the door tomorrow it really wouldn't bother me that much. I will say however that it does burn me when any company puts the customer last. Yes, I know that would be all companies in today's world but some are better hiding it then others. I guess I feel a little burned that Tivo support gives the same song and dance and it seems they are unwilling to truly help you instead of blaming you. Remember without customers these company's would not be in business.

Cheers !!!!


----------



## The TiVo Dude (Jun 9, 2004)

Lots of threads where we can see folks discuss/argue issues they are having...

Call me a fanboy if you like, this is really good stuff!

...so anybody else psyched about Roamio/Minis?

...cable dvrs suck!


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I was quite happy with my Roamio Pro until: 
1. I used it for awhile and 
2. The multiple updates to "fix" issues rolled out. I was not experiencing issues that needed fixing until after the update "fixed" them. In other words, the "fix" actually created the issue for me (although it did fix it for some of those who originally had the issue).
3. Netflix reboots. They come. They go. They're random. They're maddening. They don't have profiles anymore, unlike any other platform or device on the planet. I don't dare use while recording anything. I don't even use it anymore.

Did I say I'm quite happy with my Roamio? Yes. I love the 6 tuners (despite the padding issue). I love the HDUI (except for the parts that still aren't HDUI). I like the storage capacity (for reals). I love the new RF remote (even though there is an intermittent screeching white noise when I use the guide). The cat does not like this part one bit. There is more. I could go on. But gushing on about my Roamio will only annoy those who have don't have flawless, problem free performance.

I can, ironically, agree with both fan boys (fan persons?) and the disgruntled and disgusted. Frankly, I'm both. Overall, the Roamio is a fine product in the making. It's well-intended and once the entire community of TiVo owners beta tests it for several years or so, it should work fine for everyone.

It does bother me when those who don't have any issues flame those who do. There are MANY posts on this forum from MANY owners who have various problems. We come here to find common ground and or solutions. If one has a network set up that has and is working just fine until one plugs a Roamio into it, then, in my view it is likely the Roamio that is the cog in the wheel. To suggest that someone rip out their entire network (especially to downgrade it) seems silly. Even TiVoMargret has posted here that most all the problems experienced are due to Roamio issues and NOT OUR FAULT (despite what the CSR may say).

Sometimes, yes, a faulty part of network hardware can create a problem. And yes, sometimes it was working fine before and just happened to malfunction after installing a Roamio. Sometimes, it can be an older TV or cable runs or this or that. BUT, if I yank out my Roamio and plug in my TiVo HD or Premiere and it works just fine, what does that tell me? If I put a new light bulb in and it doesn't work, do I re-wire the house and replace the power panel? I could, but I'll try it in another socket and/or try another bulb first. It could just be a bad bulb (even though it is a new one). 

I have a lot of devices and platforms and they all work well with my network. The Roamio doesn't play well. I have spent months trying, consulting, tweaking (at times even twerking) but issues persist. I will probably keep my Roamio for the recording/storage capability but it is not a product I would recommend at this stage. 

Consider yourself very fortunate if you have never experienced any issues. But be mindful, that any update at anytime could convert the most loyal fan's glee into raving lunacy. And the ultimate irony will be if you come to this community for help or simply to vent frustration.....and get flamed.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ustavio said:


> I was quite happy with my Roamio Pro until:
> 1. I used it for awhile and
> 2. The multiple updates to "fix" issues rolled out. I was not experiencing issues that needed fixing until after the update "fixed" them. In other words, the "fix" actually created the issue for me (although it did fix it for some of those who originally had the issue).
> 3. Netflix reboots. They come. They go. They're random. They're maddening. They don't have profiles anymore, unlike any other platform or device on the planet. I don't dare use while recording anything. I don't even use it anymore.
> ...


Bravo ustavio,.....Bravo!!!! (Standing ovation)


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

ustavio said:


> I was quite happy with my Roamio Pro until:
> 1. I used it for awhile and
> 2. The multiple updates to "fix" issues rolled out. I was not experiencing issues that needed fixing until after the update "fixed" them. In other words, the "fix" actually created the issue for me (although it did fix it for some of those who originally had the issue).
> 3. Netflix reboots. They come. They go. They're random. They're maddening. They don't have profiles anymore, unlike any other platform or device on the planet. I don't dare use while recording anything. I don't even use it anymore.
> ...


Wow that is an awesome post dude! I think you about covered all the bases there. Hey about that twerking statement, you wouldn't happen to be a Miley Cyrus fan would you.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

ustavio said:


> And the ultimate irony will be if you come to this community for help or simply to vent frustration.....and get flamed.


'Venting frustration' in a discussion forum accomplishes nothing. However, clearly others believe it does.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> 'Venting frustration' in a discussion forum accomplishes nothing. However, clearly others believe it does.


And this from the ultimate flamer.When I was venting my frustrations with OOH streaming and asked you for solutions ,you provided nothing 
.But you did get the entire thread closed .Congrats.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

A thread about happy TiVo owners and the unsilent minority can't resist spreading the word about their TiVo issues. Start your own thread!

I suspect this thread will be locked soon.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

mburnno said:


> you wouldn't happen to be a Miley Cyrus fan would you.


That would be a .....no.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

MikePA1 said:


> 'Venting frustration' in a discussion forum accomplishes nothing. However, clearly others believe it does.


Perhaps a poor choice of wording. Maybe "express dismay" is better. Or one could preface one's frus...er, dismay with "I apologize in advance if it sounds like I'm venting frustration (substitute expressing dismay) here (because I know this is a discussion forum and venting frustration (insert expressing dismay) accomplishes nothing) but.......(insert product issue that is cause of....frus...er, dismay).

How does a Community Forum differ from a Discussion Forum? Community, in my view, includes Discussion (in all its forms). Discussion doesn't necessarily embrace the spirit of Community (although it can). There tends to be more pontification in Discussion Forums. Less tolerance. Less empathy. I prefer Community like here in the....TiVo Community Forum.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

uw69 said:


> A thread about happy TiVo owners and the unsilent minority can't resist spreading the word about their TiVo issues. Start your own thread!
> 
> I suspect this thread will be locked soon.


I'm quite happy with my TiVo....except for a few things.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

uw69 said:


> A thread about happy TiVo owners and the unsilent minority can't resist spreading the word about their TiVo issues. Start your own thread!
> 
> I suspect this thread will be locked soon.


Sorry to rain on your Tivo lovefest .It really is a worthless thread anyway.

All the thread does is imply the Tivo is flawless .Hardly would be my response.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm glad someone made this thread, only thing that could improve it would be some poll options.


Since folks not having issues are horribly under-represented in most forums, having a positive thread is always welcome.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Reminder: Post about products and services. Do NOT post negatively about other members.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Roamio Pro + 3 Minis + Fios + MoCA = happiness for me. This is what the DVR experience should have been all along. Just need folders to organize everything and PROPER Amazon support for the Minis, and it would be perfect for me! :up:


----------



## The TiVo Dude (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm not trying to imply TiVos - or Roamio are flawless. Plenty of good information posted in this thread and others that will prove that's not the case.

My point was only to say, that the TV experience of Roamio + minis is working great for me.

...which I suppose is kinda of a pointless statement...


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I've owned a S2, S3 Premiere and Roamio Basic. All used ofor OTA recordings and Amazon VOD HD downloads of tv shows.

The Basic is one of the best DVR's Ive ever owned for my usage, and the fact I could put my own HDD in so easily was a big win.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I love all my TiVos as does my insignificant other. (In fact, I am afraid I am 3rd place behind her cat and a little boy she baby sits. )
TiVo certainly isn't perfect, but what is?! I watch less TV but get much more out of it, and watch less commercials and topics on the news that I have no interest in.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

This was a poll earlier on Roamio user satisfaction:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508915

Results are pretty dramatic favoring the Roamio. It would be interesting to run the same poll after the Roamio has been out for a year to see if a significant change in opinion occurs.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

My house is very happy with the current TiVo setup (Roamio Pro + 3 Minis).

Everyone is beyond happy with the speed of the UI, having had a Premiere in the living room for years. I'm happy with the built-in MoCa networking support -- got to remove the external MoCa adapters (and cabling) that I was running on the previous TiVo setup. Very happy that the Minis in the bedrooms are utterly silent, are a fraction of the size of the "full" TiVos that they replaced, and that they don't require a cable card or tuning adapter. Much smaller/cleaner footprint (and saves money). Very happy that they use less power, also. Love having just one spot to setup the recordings, vs having the recordings spread across four different spots throughout the house. Didn't think anyone would use the streaming, but visiting family the last week, it got used a lot (downloading before we left, and OOH once we left the house).

Flawless? Hardly. We have a Sony TV that causes a Mini to constantly reboot when the TV is powered off (fixed with a $9 HDMI switch), and the Minis will occasionally get disconnected towards the end of watching a show. There was also a big issue with getting the cable card paired with the Roamio until I lowered the SNR by putting multiple splitters in-line with it, and TiVo tech support was utterly useless figuring that out. I had no problem with the SNR level in the same location (using the same wires) with a S3, Premiere, and XL4. And I had to buy a Roku box to get Amazon Prime streaming because I was tired of waiting for TiVo/Amazon to move on that.

What were flawless were the cable company's DVR - they ran like champs (at least for the few months we had them). Despite the fact that they were technically flawless, nobody in the house was happy with UI or feature set, so it was a short-lived experiment. 

Anyhow, despite not being flawless, my house is happy with TiVo. Which I'm glad with, as it's a much more cost-effective solution for us vs cable or satellite DVRs.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

My Roamio & Mini Observations: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/5920-My-TiVo-Roamio-amp-Mini-Thoughts-amp-Observations


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Extremely pleased with our roamio! It has been rock solid since day one. 

My only nit are the. SD menu remnants. Seems such an easy thing to address...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

After setting up the new Roamio I am definitely super happy with it. :up: The only annoying things so far are minor... the SD menus and the lack of Amazon Prime video.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

For the most part I'm happy with the Roamio after I figured out the craziness with the WiFi not actually shutting down and causing the Roamio to bounce between ethernet and Wireless even though the menus showed WiFi was not active (It was)

I also dislike the remote control, TiVo has sent me a new one to see if it solves the RF issue (the TiVo stops responding to RF until it see IR from the remote, then it'll go back to RF mode), and the other big issue is the remote is symmetrical in shape without anything to quickly distinguish which is the front or back of the remote, at least with the Premier remote it was flat only on bottom front and the bottom back was ribbed, the new one is flat all the way across and is smooth on the front and back bottom.


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

I used S1 and S2 Tivos for years without issue. A hard drive failure or two over the years.

I replaced them all with a Roamio Plus and Mini. Use FIOS and gigabit Ethernet and really have nothing but positive feedback so far. I have read a lot of threads about issues but so far I haven't had issues.

Probably will upgrade to a 3GB disk at some point and buy another mini but that's about it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I bet if you sort the responses on whether a Tuning Adapter is being used, the satisfaction levels will be significantly higher among those NOT using a TA.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

mburnno said:


> OK, so I am going to rain on your little parade a little here. I used to love Tivo until the Roamio's came out. It was better then the cable company's DVR and more cost savings. This all changed for me when the ugly Tivo Roamino laided an egg. At first, I was super excited that Tivo had finally came out with an integrated streamer and a faster processor to speed up the menus, then I quickly realized how much of a dud this new DVR was.
> 
> I started having transfer problems from room to room using the MRV feature then I had problems just transferring programs to another DVR (Not streaming). I still can't get either of the Tivo Streams to work or for that matter to even setup correctly. When you call Tivo support they yank you around like its all your fault. I have never gotten a straight answer from Tivo as to why my stuff doesn't work. I hate that I paid so much money for both of my units only to call support and be told it's your network and in reality some of the issues were on Tivo's side and they use a cop out story to get you off the phone. I have gone as far as reformatting my Tivo's just to prove to them the issue was on their side.
> 
> ...


I was using the top of the line Asus Router (The newest AC model) and brand new Asus switches and I had network issues and occasional mini disconnects. Tried everything with no luck. Then i replaced my router with a netgear r7000 and netgear switches and now I have no problems at all. My tivos were the only hardware devices that had issues on the asus network.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

so I set up my Roamio to turn off/on my tv and change the volume on my Sherwood AV rec.....but how do I tell it to turn on/off my av rec?


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> What were flawless were the cable company's DVR - they ran like champs (at least for the few months we had them). Despite the fact that they were technically flawless, nobody in the house was happy with UI or feature set, so it was a short-lived experiment.


It was flawless because your cable company was the one who installed the DVR and supports it (doing line filters or splitters). And the type of networking they will support is limited. The cable company's DVR isn't saddled with switched video TA box and CableCard nightmares.

You'd have the exact same experience if your cable vendor supported TiVo.

Cable is responsible for the CableCard, then later the switched video TA box roadblocks. It's the cable companies that give out used faulty CableCards, who's support still can't pair a CableCard properly, or show no knowledge of TiVo, the company responsible for the DVR market.

Note once TWC became TiVo knowledgeable all the problems blamed on my TiVo box went away. RCN, my current cable company, setup TiVo in my home 1-2-3. The only hold-up was the on site tech had to keep calling up to find a support person who was capable of getting HBO+Showtime permissioned.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my Roamio/Mini combination. Nice big hard drive, single season pass list, and no issues so far viewing a single Now Playing list on the mini.

Now, if Tivo would only get serious about really supporting DLNA/Web Videos (MP4, for god's sake!!!!), that would be fantastic. I mean, pytivo is fantastic, but direct support for MP4 (boy, would I love support for ISO's too) would be a real plus.

But, with pytivo, most everything transcodes just fine, so that concern is relatively minor.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

The TiVo Dude said:


> Anybody else really glad they have TiVo?


Yes, I am!

TiVo, in general has been a very positive enhancement to watching TV (and now, other sources as well).

Starting with DirecTivos, moving to TiVoHD, and now Roamio with a stream and a Mini - fantastic! The increased performance of the Roamio and the much improved HD menus (over the TiVoHD) are great enhancements. Now, with the new NetFlix App, I hardly ever turn on the Apple TV.

Keep it up, TiVo!

John


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Another very happy customer. Yes there have been some glitches, but with any piece of technical gear, there are always going to be glitches. Cars have recalls, computers get updates all the time, I've got a control room full of high end video gear that will always have bugs. It's just the nature of the beast. I had a networking issue early on with my Roamio to Mini connection, fixed it by patching around a specific router. Within a couple of months, TiVo announced a fix for that issue. To the naysayers that claim a manufacturer should get it 100% correct on the first issue, it isn't going to happen that way. If they waited till they tested for every possible piece of support/networking/cablecard/HDMI TV/etc/ gear, they'd never be able to release a cutting edge product. Get it out there, we early adapters will be the testers, and the product comes out at a fair price. Test everything completely and it will cost us a fortune... sorry for the rant.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

PaperFriend said:


> I was using the top of the line Asus Router (The newest AC model) and brand new Asus switches and I had network issues and occasional mini disconnects. Tried everything with no luck. Then i replaced my router with a netgear r7000 and netgear switches and now I have no problems at all. My tivos were the only hardware devices that had issues on the asus network.


Were you hardwired or wireless with the Asus router? If everything else worked except the Tivo's, I would think the Tivo's were the problem. I just don't believe that you should have to change your home network setup just to get Tivo to work. Some home owners spend a lot of money on their network setup and on good reliable equipment that follow standard network "best practices". I am glad it worked for you.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

CloudAtlas said:


> It was flawless because your cable company was the one who installed the DVR and supports it (doing line filters or splitters). And the type of networking they will support is limited. The cable company's DVR isn't saddled with switched video TA box and CableCard nightmares.


Comcast uses cable cards in their own boxes. Sometimes you can't see them but they are there.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

MScottC said:


> Another very happy customer. Yes there have been some glitches, but with any piece of technical gear, there are always going to be glitches. Cars have recalls, computers get updates all the time, I've got a control room full of high end video gear that will always have bugs. It's just the nature of the beast. I had a networking issue early on with my Roamio to Mini connection, fixed it by patching around a specific router. Within a couple of months, TiVo announced a fix for that issue. To the naysayers that claim a manufacturer should get it 100% correct on the first issue, it isn't going to happen that way. If they waited till they tested for every possible piece of support/networking/cablecard/HDMI TV/etc/ gear, they'd never be able to release a cutting edge product. Get it out there, we early adapters will be the testers, and the product comes out at a fair price. Test everything completely and it will cost us a fortune... sorry for the rant.


My biggest rant is not that Tivo has caught every single bug with every single device. It is more of Tivo should be 95% complete before releasing it and at the very least train you support people properly. Let's face it, most companies do not really care about the customer but more about profits. This is the way most companies portray their image to their base. Their PR people may spin this a little to show the company in a better light.

The CEO of the company has one job in mind and that is "Share holder value", how can I show a profit this quarter. They can only do this by rushing a product out the door when it is 80% stable, this way it seems like they can start getting their ROI from the money the company has spent on R&D / Marketing / Labor.

From a customers stay point, we buy the over price product (Yes, no one force us to) expecting to have a relative bug free experience and when we don't that is where companies loose customers loyalty.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mburnno said:


> Comcast uses cable cards in their own boxes. Sometimes you can't see them but they are there.


The problem with both the cable companies and Verizon is that while they use CableCARDs in their devices, they don't have to pair them since they're treating them as a single device in their inventory system. Over time I've learned this is the majority of issues, bad pairing, or phone reps that can't properly enter the requisite long strings of numbers and letters correctly and in the correct fields.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Over time I've learned this is the majority of issues, bad pairing, or phone reps that can't properly enter the requisite long strings of numbers and letters correctly and in the correct fields.


Agreed, but after this many years of that situation, isn't it now an "expected" occurrence, and couldn't TiVo do something a little better to help out?

For example, TiVo has a pretty good support page that guides owners through the manual process of delving into the "Conditional Access" part of the CableCARD menu, looking at values of fields displayed on the screen, and cross-referencing them with the support page. Why not go the extra step and have the TiVo software do this for the owner?

Same thing with the Roamio situation where 6 tuners can't be used because the cable card/TA firmware is outdated. Why not have an option to run a test where the TiVo can determine how many tuners it can reliably use, and suggest/give the option to the owner that the extras be disabled until the time the firmware is updated (and then watch for that to happen)?

I've been lucky enough to have a TiVo that's not experienced any of these issues, but I think that TiVo has some room for improvement when it encounters these "not uncommon" issues relating from cable companies either not properly activating/pairing the cable cards properly, or running old version of firmware.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

After this many years, I can't believe that you still can't pair your own cable cards on a web interface. Comcast at least has a website where one can activate the cable cards. Now just let us type in our own pairing information, guys...


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

laria said:


> After this many years, I can't believe that you still can't pair your own cable cards on a web interface. Comcast at least has a website where one can activate the cable cards. Now just let us type in our own pairing information, guys...


Money. It all comes to Money. They make more money when you get frustrated and just rent their DVR instead. Most everywhere has a Cable Monopoly or Duopoly. So as long as they just do barely enough to keep the regulators off their back they will do no more. There simply isn't any reason why the Tivo can't talk directly to the Cable company computers and get it configured automatically in two seconds.

Just be glad the Federal government forced access to begin with. So we are stuck with cablecards until the FCC comes to their senses or there is new legislation.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

dahacker said:


> Money. It all comes to Money. They make more money when you get frustrated and just rent their DVR instead. Most everywhere has a Cable Monopoly or Duopoly. So as long as they just do barely enough to keep the regulators off their back they will do no more. There simply isn't any reason why the Tivo can't talk directly to the Cable company computers and get it configured automatically in two seconds.
> 
> Just be glad the Federal government forced access to begin with. So we are stuck with cablecards until the FCC comes to their senses or there is new legislation.


I tend to agree with you on the money suggestion. You have to figure that Tivo really is the enemy to the cable companies that have their own DVR solution. I remember once kicking out two Techs from Comcast because they were clueless on how to setup a Tivo (pairing the cards). I had told them what to do when they called their head end to activate the cards and they still couldn't get it working.

I am actually surprised that Comcast is still rolling out On Demand for Tivo since they launch their X1 platform. I remember reading somewhere that the update X2 should start sometime in January.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

mburnno said:


> I tend to agree with you on the money suggestion. You have to figure that Tivo really is the enemy to the cable companies that have their own DVR solution.


IIRC, Comcast lost 129K TV subscribers last quarter, and 117K TV subscribers the quarter before that. If other cable companies are seeing similar results, I wonder if they'll start changing their tune and actually start supporting tech that isn't theirs but keeps people around and subscribing to their TV service.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

mburnno said:


> ...snip/
> I am actually surprised that Comcast is still rolling out On Demand for Tivo since they launch their X1 platform. /snip...


A bit off topic, but I thought Comcast agreed to add VOD to TiVo, in exchange, TiVo would not sue Comcast over patent issues.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> IIRC, Comcast lost 129M TV subscribers last quarter, and 117M TV subscribers the quarter before that. If other cable companies are seeing similar results, I wonder if they'll start changing their tune and actually start supporting tech that isn't theirs but keeps people around and subscribing to their TV service.


I think you meant 129K (129,000) lost subscribers.



NY Times said:


> The biggest part of the sprawling company, Comcast Cable, reported a 5.2 percent uptick in revenue by signing up more broadband Internet users and by squeezing about $10 more a month from its average television subscriber. Thus, Comcast came out ahead, even though it lost 129,000 of its 21.6 million TV subscribers in the quarter, slightly more than it lost in the period last year.
> 
> These trends  increases on the broadband side and decreases on the television side  have been evident in Comcasts earnings for years amid stiff competition from Verizon and AT&Ts TV services and changes in consumer behavior. Many of Comcasts customers pay the company for an all-inclusive package of TV, broadband and phone. But the company is rapidly approaching the point where it will have more broadband subscribers than TV subscribers.
> 
> ...


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I did.  Thank you.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CloudAtlas said:


> I think you meant 129K (129,000) lost subscribers.


Maybe now they'll start embracing an "a la carte' " type programming package, since so many are going to similar models such as Netflix, Hulu and other "cord cutting" techniques?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> Maybe now they'll start embracing an "a la carte' " type programming package, since so many are going to similar models such as Netflix, Hulu and other "cord cutting" techniques?


As much as I'd love to see that with any provider, it's a threat to their bottom line, unless they find a way to still make equal money, and then some.

It's really not a TiVo matter. They've done their part with the Opera Store. What you suggest is almost entirely non-relevant to the thread topic. I do agree with you, though. 

I'll admit the Roamio is the best TiVo yet.... But, it still seems like it's the product the Premiere was touted as, and as things get trickled-down to the Premiere, other than the menu coloring, and speed, the two are hard to tell you are using something so many years newer, and the best they have to offer. It's taken a lot of years to make what I feel they should have in the previous product (if you take away the extra hardware-provided functions, like MoCA, wireless, mobile streaming, etc.)

As long as TiVo doesn't let it stagnate, and keeps rolling new things that just can't work on the Premiere's limited resources, the Roamio line seems to have a bright future. I'll even give kudos to TiVo for adding more things to the Premiere, rather than just halting further updates for the platform.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

skid71 said:


> A bit off topic, but I thought Comcast agreed to add VOD to TiVo, in exchange, TiVo would not sue Comcast over patent issues.


Perhaps, but somehow companies have a way of dragging their feet on doing what they promise. I know in Maryland only select regions can use the VOD service and where I live it is not one of them. I don't know if this is because of a technical reason or if it cost money to implement it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am glad it is available in my market... I gotta call and pair my cards, though, so I can use it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The premise of the thread is interesting... I agree most forum chatter surrounds issues, yet on the other hand TiVo had 1.7 million retail customers in 2007 and as of October 2013 has something like 960k. The majority of users _still _served by TiVo probably ARE happy. Many/most of the unhappy or disinterested have probably moved on. And of course there are many shades of grey... For example, I'm mostly happy with TiVo (Reliability, UI, Mini, remote), but there are some things that disappoint (Android, Amazon, Pause Menu ads).

It'll be interesting to see how Roamio holiday sales went. I feel like they need to lower prices a bit more to get more newcomers in the fold and I'm not sure why they don't offer super cheap Lifetime on older S3 and S4 hardware to increase their footprint.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

davezatz said:


> The premise of the thread is interesting... I agree most forum chatter surrounds issues, yet on the other hand TiVo had 1.7 million retail customers in 2007 and as of October 2013 has something like 960k. The majority of users _still _served by TiVo probably ARE happy. Many/most of the unhappy or disinterested have probably moved on. And of course there are many shades of grey... For example, I'm mostly happy with TiVo (Reliability, UI, Mini, remote), but there are some things that disappoint (Android, Amazon, Pause Menu ads).
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how Roamio holiday sales went. I feel like they need to lower prices a bit more to get more newcomers in the fold and I'm not sure why they don't offer super cheap Lifetime on older S3 and S4 hardware to increase their footprint.


I think the problem is simple. People can get a DVR from their cable company at ~$20/month. To most people a DVR is a commodity and all are equal. Then on top of that, 90% of Americans can't determine the total lifetime cost of anything. So even though Tivos with lifetime are cheaper after 3 or 4 years (not including residual value), it just doesn't compute.

This pervades itself in mobile phones with Americans also. Verizon pulled this game over on everyone last year (2012). They moved from $70 a month unlimited plans to $100/month 2GB plans and said that you can stay on your $70/month plan if you buy your phone up front. But if you get a subsidized phone for $200, then you have to change to a $100/month plan. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in the US who buys their phone up front, kept their unlimited plan and my break even point is 12 months everytime I get a new phone. Everyone I talk to is now shelling out $100+/month to Verizon, can't change their phones for about 24 months, and now is stuffed with data caps.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> The premise of the thread is interesting... I agree most forum chatter surrounds issues, yet on the other hand TiVo had 1.7 million retail customers in 2007 and as of October 2013 has something like 960k. The majority of users _still _served by TiVo probably ARE happy. Many/most of the unhappy or disinterested have probably moved on. And of course there are many shades of grey... For example, I'm mostly happy with TiVo (Reliability, UI, Mini, remote), but there are some things that disappoint (Android, Amazon, Pause Menu ads).
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how Roamio holiday sales went. I feel like they need to lower prices a bit more to get more newcomers in the fold and I'm not sure why they don't offer super cheap Lifetime on older S3 and S4 hardware to increase their footprint.


I visited today to check if cheap lifetime on TiVoHD was being offered without any luck. I am definitely among the long term happy TiVo users, starting in Oct. 2000 with the DirecTV TiVo. I dropped DirecTV and added two TiVoHDs with lifetime in 2009. With three lifetime purchases, I have been using TiVo for over 13 years so it has been cost effective and reliable for me, never paying a monthly fee.

I can't say a cheap lifetime service for my unsubscribed TiVoHD would be a good business decision for TiVo but I can say that is all I am interested in buying now. TiVo sends me promotional offers on the newer models but after considering the offers, I always decide to stand pat.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

If I don't post on this Thread will people think I am unhappy ?? I think this Thread would more useful as a poll like
Happy that TiVo ever came into being doing DVRs
Cable co does the DVR job, we don't need TiVo
Tried both Like the TiVo better
Tried both Like the cable co DVR system better


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

laria said:


> After this many years, I can't believe that you still can't pair your own cable cards on a web interface. Comcast at least has a website where one can activate the cable cards. Now just let us type in our own pairing information, guys...


I'm pretty sure Fios allows you to activate a CC online. I seem to remember doing this recently.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dcpmark said:


> I'm pretty sure Fios allows you to activate a CC online. I seem to remember doing this recently.


Can you actually pair it though?

We did activate our Comcast card online last week... but we haven't paired them yet, so we cannot watch HBO or use the Xfinity VOD app. We need to call and do that part.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Can you actually pair it though?
> 
> We did activate our Comcast card online last week... but we haven't paired them yet, so we cannot watch HBO or use the Xfinity VOD app. We need to call and do that part.


I've never gotten it to work online, but I have gotten it to work with the automated phone line repeatedly, so I recommend the phone process since you're in control and can enter the digits properly, which appears to be an issue when you talk to a CSR.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I've never gotten it to work online, but I have gotten it to work with the automated phone line repeatedly, so I recommend the phone process since you're in control and can enter the digits properly, which appears to be an issue when you talk to a CSR.


There's an automated phone line? I only know the cable card phone line at 877-405-2298, but in the past when I've called that there's just a person.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

laria said:


> There's an automated phone line? I only know the cable card phone line at 877-405-2298, but in the past when I've called that there's just a person.


Verizon has an automated "activation line" but it also accepts the pairing info from the Host ID, and it's worked about 90% of the time for me. and yes, sorry I'm mixing providers without being clear, my bad there...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ahh ok... bummer, I was going to be all over an automated pairing phone line.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

> The premise of the thread is interesting... I agree most forum chatter surrounds issues, yet on the other hand *TiVo had 1.7 million retail customers in 2007 and as of October 2013 has something like 960k. *The majority of users _still _served by TiVo probably ARE happy. Many/most of the unhappy or disinterested have probably moved on. And of course there are many


*TiVo subscriptions rose to approximately 3.9 million in total, a 32% increase year-over-year; driven by a strong quarter of close to 300,000 MSO additions*, our strongest cable distribution results to date as well as best subscription growth in several years. In fact the best quarter for TiVo subscription growth since TiVo began mass distribution of its technology and services in the cable DVR market. [Results for the Third Quarter Ended October 31, 2013]

The downside of TiVo signing up more MSO's (Cable Companies) is that from a numbers perspective they will lose some retail customers. Why buy a TiVo retail when you can rent it cheap or free from your CableCo? And a TiVo from your CableCo is installed and supported by them. Hard drive just crashed in your out of warranty TiVo? Just call for a free no hassle replacement. For your troubles accept an all new Roamio T6 in place of the broken Premiere Q4.

Made by TiVo. Supported by CableCo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> The downside of TiVo signing up more MSO's (Cable Companies) is that from a numbers perspective they will lose some retail customers. Why buy a TiVo retail when you can rent it cheap or free from your CableCo? And a TiVo from your CableCo is installed and supported by them. Hard drive just crashed in your out of warranty TiVo? Just call for a free no hassle replacement. For your troubles accept an all new Roamio T6 in place of the broken Premiere Q4.
> Made by TiVo. Supported by CableCo.


This has been TiVos main problem with retail sales, I think TiVo will get much more volume with the MSO. Using the MSO the one thing* I don't know is how is the guide data is delivered to the MSO TiVo, by the internet as it is for the retail customer or does TiVo add something inside the MSO TiVo so they can get the guide data from the cable itself as the normal MSO DVRs do ? 
*


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

CloudAtlas said:


> *TiVo subscriptions rose to approximately 3.9 million in total, a 32% increase year-over-year; driven by a strong quarter of close to 300,000 MSO additions*, our strongest cable distribution results to date as well as best subscription growth in several years. In fact the best quarter for TiVo subscription growth since TiVo began mass distribution of its technology and services in the cable DVR market. [Results for the Third Quarter Ended October 31, 2013]
> 
> The downside of TiVo signing up more MSO's (Cable Companies) is that from a numbers perspective they will lose some retail customers. Why buy a TiVo retail when you can rent it cheap or free from your CableCo?


TiVo's largest "cable" deployment is Virgin Media in the UK. (1.8 million as of 11/13) and they're only seeking out 2nd and 3rd tier US operators. I'd gladly work thru Verizon or Comcast, but they'll never offer TiVo. Not to mention they'd be unlikely to offer Netflix or Amazon, negating some of TiVo's theoretical one box benefits. Related, I think we'll see US operators neuter Roamio stream capabilities due to potential licensing complexities.



lessd said:


> I don't know is how is the guide data is delivered to the MSO TiVo, by the internet as it is for the retail customer or does TiVo add something inside the MSO TiVo so they can get the guide data from the cable itself as the normal MSO DVRs do ?


In the US, TiVo primarily handles the network backend stuff like that (and you'll see RCN's product guy periodically complaining on Twitter when TiVo's services go down), whereas the overseas operators stand up and/or integrate their own TiVo backend.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dahacker said:


> I think the problem is simple. People can get a DVR from their cable company at ~$20/month. To most people a DVR is a commodity and all are equal. Then on top of that, 90% of Americans can't determine the total lifetime cost of anything. So even though Tivos with lifetime are cheaper after 3 or 4 years (not including residual value), it just doesn't compute.
> 
> This pervades itself in mobile phones with Americans also. Verizon pulled this game over on everyone last year (2012). They moved from $70 a month unlimited plans to $100/month 2GB plans and said that you can stay on your $70/month plan if you buy your phone up front. But if you get a subsidized phone for $200, then you have to change to a $100/month plan. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in the US who buys their phone up front, kept their unlimited plan and my break even point is 12 months everytime I get a new phone. Everyone I talk to is now shelling out $100+/month to Verizon, can't change their phones for about 24 months, and now is stuffed with data caps.


You aren't the only one. A few months ago I bought a used Droid DNA phone for under $300(verizon wanted $650 brand new) so I could keep my unlimited plan. Over two years I would pay more than $1200 more if I were put on the new limited plans. So even with paying under $300 for the phone, I will still pay at least $900 less over two years.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I visited today to check if cheap lifetime on TiVoHD was being offered without any luck. I am definitely among the long term happy TiVo users, starting in Oct. 2000 with the DirecTV TiVo. I dropped DirecTV and added two TiVoHDs with lifetime in 2009. With three lifetime purchases, I have been using TiVo for over 13 years so it has been cost effective and reliable for me, never paying a monthly fee.
> 
> I can't say a cheap lifetime service for my unsubscribed TiVoHD would be a good business decision for TiVo but I can say that is all I am interested in buying now. TiVo sends me promotional offers on the newer models but after considering the offers, I always decide to stand pat.


They made me happy last month. They switched my $6.95 rate from my Premiere to a Roamio Basic. And they also gave me cheap lifetime on my Premiere. It was only $99.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

davezatz said:


> they're only seeking out 2nd and 3rd tier US operators. I'd gladly work thru Verizon or Comcast, but they'll never offer TiVo. Not to mention they'd be unlikely to offer Netflix or Amazon, negating some of TiVo's theoretical one box benefits.


Looks like you may be switching to Comcast. 

*Comcast customers rejoice!
*
Only TiVo offers you all your entertainment from TV, the web and XFINITY® On Demand in one box.

*XFINITY On Demand comes together with the best stuff on the web-like Netflix*, Hulu Plus, YouTube and more-*all on a TiVo DVR.* XFINITY On Demand works on TiVo Roamio and Premiere DVRs

Why switch to a TiVo DVR?


Replaces your cable box (CableCARD required)
Up to 75, 150 or 450 hours of recording capacity
Records up to 4 or 6 shows at once
Searches TV and the web simultaneously
Access *XFINITY On Demand* and Streampix
 Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video and YouTube
*Comcast can assist with set up of your TiVo DVR*


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Did you notice the bottom on that TiVo page?



> Cable companies offering TiVo Premiere DVRs
> 
> The following service providers offer TiVo Premiere DVRs *directly* to their customers:


Neither Comcast or Verizon are on that list.


----------



## rrm998 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is my first Tivo. I'm using OTA only. It's the first time in my adult life that I've not had a pay TV service. OTA plus a few purchases on Amazon.com is providing me with all the TV I need. 

I'm very happy with the new Tivo. I'm glad that this company may survive after years of predictions of it's demise.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> Did you notice the bottom on that TiVo page?
> Neither Comcast or Verizon are on that list.


So you're saying it's BYOT (Bring Your own TiVo)?! That Comcast Xfinity does not offer TiVo as an option?

Either way on Comcast Xfinity a TiVo Premiere or Roamio supports both Xfinity On Demand (VOD) along with video apps Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon and YouTube.

What US Cable vendor even supports Netflix alongside their own VOD service? I know my RCN TiVo has VOD but no Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon apps.


----------

